# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Being Comfortable In Your Own Skin 4/22/12

## tbtadmin

This Week on The Bald Truth: Joe from Staten Island goes missing and Spencer Kobren and the crew seem very concerned. Andrew Zarian calls in to comment on how it angers him that advanced Norwoords dont take his hair loss concerns seriously. Tony from Philly checks in to let us know that after seriously contemplating [...]Spencer Kobren  Being Comfortable In Your Own Skin 4/22/12 is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------

